
UpWork to charge freelancers 0.15-0.90$ for project proposals - msadowski
https://www.upwork.com/blog/2019/04/upwork-connects/
======
ryansmccoy
They forgot to mention that raising prices will probably have a net positive
impact on revenue growth for the next 4 quarters, help them beat analyst
Estimates, and positively impact the stock and management compensation
bonuses.

Nothing wrong with that, imo. But, not mentioning it when it's probably one of
the major reasons for raising prices is disingenuous.

------
chdaniel
I think there'll be a lot of backlash for this (if it isn't already) but it
might go for the good of the internet

